# Motorola DCT6416 III Hacks



## HeLL SPaWN

Any know of any hacks for the Motorola DCT6416 III. I don't want any free channels, just to be able to enable components. Any internal setting outside of what my cable provider gives. Like a DVR system bios.

Come on techies someone has to have "fixed" one of these.


The reason I ask is I have attached a security camera to my dvr and would like to record to it daily. I think someone is coming into my apartment while I am at work and I figure that would be the last place they would look for it to be recording to.


Please Only Respond if you have positive info. No and can't do it's are a waste of mine & your time.


THANX in advance


----------



## JoePerri

I have no info on this but can recommend you use a web cam and some simple security software. It will cost you $29 for the software but it's worth it. I use CamWiz: link 


It will let you do motion detection, record the videos and then email them to you. Pretty awesome.


Joe


----------



## bfdtv

Simply put, the answer is no.


The lack of certain features, such as functional inputs, is not due to some hidden setting on the box by your cable company. Rather, the lack of those features is due to the lack of software support. The code isn't in the box to make those features work. You can't use a network card in your PC without the appropriate driver, and the same thing is true of the inputs on the STB.


----------



## HeLL SPaWN

Ok, Anyone Know Of Any Firmware Custom Or Otherwise For The Box


----------

